# Organising single garage for detailing use



## alcarp (Apr 28, 2010)

well I moved into my new home late last year.

The misses always wanted a house in a new Estate but I wanted a garage I could work in. Unless spending above what we could realistically afford I have to suffice with a single garage but managed to get one 2.7m wide so not too bad.

the garage is separate from the house behind the back garden but a garage rcd in.

Nice blank canvas to start from as they left it empty apart from a couple of spare tiles for the kitchen etc.










After managing to get most boxes out the garage and sorted into the house I was left with this...










A million miles away from where I wanted it but at least I could walk from one end to the other now.

Still had a sofa bed to get out!


----------



## alcarp (Apr 28, 2010)

Had too many items I rarely use so decided I needed to get these up and put of the way.

The garage has a loft area so I worked out the roof beams and cut a square out of the plasterboard ceiling. Managed to get rid of rarely used items, and room to store summer toys etc in.

then got building a storage area. It's 4ft deep and lowest point to the beam is just over 6ft so should be safe from bashing it.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Loving the photo updates mate!

:thumb:


----------



## GazGJ (Oct 15, 2014)

You need to get cut throat with your belongings.

I spent a day with my dad clearing out my garage when I moved into my new house. I would say 70% of the stuff in there ended up in the dump.

Also I had storage on two walls. Consolidating my storage onto one wall freed up so much space.

Looking at getting some floor tiles fitted. Halfords have an offer on for £10 a pack that looks decent.


----------



## alcarp (Apr 28, 2010)

thanks, I have done more since these, just getting round to getting them posted now.


----------



## alcarp (Apr 28, 2010)

GazGJ said:


> You need to get cut throat with your belongings.
> 
> I spent a day with my dad clearing out my garage when I moved into my new house. I would say 70% of the stuff in there ended up in the dump.
> 
> ...


Thanks Gaz, yep, I had a good trip to the skip with a boot full.

Funny you should say that as I have actually bought them a while back in anticipation for the garage. getting close to being no able to put them down!

I may take some this new out the loft and ditch/sell them at a later date.


----------



## alcarp (Apr 28, 2010)

A few weeks ago I noticed that the builders had ran 2 lots of conduit from the house to the garage. One already had the electric cable in so didn't want to touch that one.

Due to the garage being behind the end of the garden it's always a pain to use the pressure washer as I have to move everything, use extension cable etc. I therefore used a shopvac on one end of the conduit and dropped some string with a "mouse" on the other end to get a pull string. I measured and needed a 30m hose so pulled that through and it has enabled me to have a water supply in the garage!

Coupled with my 15m qwasher pressure washer hose, I now have a permanent setup and only have to move the 'gun' when I want to use it - perfect.










Dont panic OCD peeps, this floor will be getting cleaned!


----------



## lisaclio (Sep 6, 2008)

Great write up I look forward to seeing what it turns out like. I've got exactly the same garage and money being tight I couldn't afford a larger one. Have you thought about using the loft space for storage? I'm looking into it as it could free up some more garage space for me.


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

loft ladder fitted? that would free up more space!


----------



## lisaclio (Sep 6, 2008)

Dawesy90 said:


> loft ladder fitted? that would free up more space!


I've got a detached garaged that's seperate from the house. And reading the original comment his garage is seperate from his house also.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Got some decent loft ladders in Aldi at moment.

I have fitted them £10 Halfords floor tiles in my garage. (couple of weeks ago)
They look pretty good tbh, better than flaky paint anyway

I'll post pics when I've uploaded them off the iPhone

More pics needed alcarp


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Brilliant idea with the spare conduit!!!


----------



## paralla (Dec 7, 2011)

Throw at least half of that stuff away.

Quote Tyler Durden

"The things you own end up owning you"

Don't Let Your Stuff Own You. They're just possessions. ... Because if you don't, 
the Saturday morning after you die everything's going for sale


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

alcarp said:


> Had too many items I rarely use so decided I needed to get these up and put of the way.
> 
> The garage has a loft area so I worked out the roof beams and cut a square out of the plasterboard ceiling. Managed to get rid of rarely used items, and room to store summer toys etc in.
> 
> then got building a storage area. It's 4ft deep and lowest point to the beam is just over 6ft so should be safe from bashing it.


Great idea i never considered that !!


----------



## alcarp (Apr 28, 2010)

lisaclio said:


> Great write up I look forward to seeing what it turns out like. I've got exactly the same garage and money being tight I couldn't afford a larger one. Have you thought about using the loft space for storage? I'm looking into it as it could free up some more garage space for me.





Dawesy90 said:


> loft ladder fitted? that would free up more space!


I havnt fitted a loft ladder yet but I've got a set of ladders above garage door that I can use to get in until I fit some.

Ive actually boarded the loft out and cost me nothing as I managed to get hold of about 20 old school desks which are really strong.


----------



## alcarp (Apr 28, 2010)

James_R said:


> Got some decent loft ladders in Aldi at moment.
> 
> I have fitted them £10 Halfords floor tiles in my garage. (couple of weeks ago)
> They look pretty good tbh, better than flaky paint anyway
> ...


I lay down about 10 or so of them at the garage door end and they seem pretty good. Will have to see how they last when the car is drove over them.

More photos on the way just got to get round to uploading them.


----------



## alcarp (Apr 28, 2010)

Nick-RS03 said:


> Brilliant idea with the spare conduit!!!


I couldn't believe it when I realised what I could do with it, I had been looking into the water board fitting a water supply etc.

Possibly going to try and run some other cables through the power cable one (Ethernet cable etc)


----------



## alcarp (Apr 28, 2010)

paralla said:


> Throw at least half of that stuff away.
> 
> Quote Tyler Durden
> 
> ...


since the photo of all the stuff on the back wall things have been moved on etc. tall black cabinet into the study, garden parasol etc into storage for the winter. I'm not going to throw everything away as my personal aim is to be rarely in a position where I have to say "where is that again" or "I'm not sure where that is" as apposed to knowing where something is as I have nothing else lol


----------



## alcarp (Apr 28, 2010)

one that ive done to organise better is to sort out my screws etc thrown in plastic takeaway tubs and got a trade screw case with size markings on the underside of the lid. being able to get to correct length screw when building these shelves etc has saved me so much time already!










Other tubs had washers, nuts, bolts, brackets, ikea bits and pieces etc so I picked up a couple of Stanley sortmasters, they seemed to swallow up all them fiddly things.


----------



## alcarp (Apr 28, 2010)

Also got myself a nice addition which has swallowed up my tools. My Clark box just in picture had polishing pads, polishes, rotary/da, thickness gauge and other bits inside but they may be moved out in the future.

managed to get the halfords industrial tool box set for 260 as halfords had a 10% off online sale between 12-2 the other week and it was already down to 300, then I ordered through quidco for more cashback!


----------



## JordanE (Jun 26, 2013)

How's it getting on?


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Got any pics of the garage and fn2 in your profile pic? Lol 
from a fellow fn2 owner


----------



## gabrielleitao (Jun 1, 2015)

Try go get the most free space you can.  looking forward to see the final product!


----------

